# الله يخرب بيتك يا محسن



## مسيحية مصرية (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*:t37:الله يخرب بيتك يا ‏محسن ياللى مغلي العيشة علينا*


 *واحد دخل السوبر ماركت
 سأل كيلو اللحمة بكام قال له الجزار 30جنيه ‏قعد يدعى:
الله يخرب بيتك يامحسن يامغلى العيشة علينا سأل كيلو السمك بكام قال له بتاع السمك 15 ‏جنيه قعد يدعى:

 "الله يخرب بيتك يا محسن ياللى مغلي العيشة علينا"

 سأل بكام الفرخة قال له ‏بتاع الفراخ 10 جنيه قعد يدعى:

 "الله يخرب بيتك يا محسن ياللى مغلي العيشة علينا"

 واحد مخبر سمعه قبض عليه وراح واخده على ‏القسم ودخل على الضابط قال له: تمام يا فندم

 الضابط ‏سأله: ماسك الراجل ده ليه ؟

 قال له: الراجل ده مش عارف اسم ‏الريس يا فندم  :10FEE3~1106:


       ملطووووووووش
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه
جديده وحلوه دي
يعني كده كده يتقبض عليه
تسلم ايديكي​*


----------



## انريكي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههه الله يخرب بيتنا يا محسن جدا جميل الرب يباركك


----------



## emad62 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*جميله بجد تسلم ايدك*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (5 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> جديده وحلوه دي
> يعني كده كده يتقبض عليه
> تسلم ايديكي​*


ميرسى لك يا مايكل ع مرورك


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (5 سبتمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههه الله يخرب بيتنا يا محسن جدا جميل الرب يباركك


شكرا لك جدا أنريكى نورت الموضوع


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (5 سبتمبر 2010)

emad62 قال:


> *جميله بجد تسلم ايدك*


ميرسى لك جدا عماد ع مرورك و مشاركتك فى الموضوع


----------



## tasoni queena (9 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

اعتراف رسمى منم المخبر

جمييييلة جدااااااا

شكرا مسيحية ​


----------



## العراقيه (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههه  ميرسيه جدا*​


----------



## نونوس14 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*حلووووووووووووووة*
*ميرسى ع النكتة*


----------



## روماني زكريا (9 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
حلوه 

شكرا ليكي


----------



## kalimooo (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

شي حلو كتيررررررررررر

مصرية

مشكوورة


----------



## نداء الروح (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*^_^*

*الله يخرب بيته محسن هذا .... *
*تسلم يدكِ يا غالية *

*بجد روعة *​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (17 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> اعتراف رسمى منم المخبر
> 
> ...


ميرسى كتييييير ع مرورك يا قمر


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (17 سبتمبر 2010)

العراقيه قال:


> *هههههههه  ميرسيه جدا*​


شكرا ع مرورك الجميل


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (17 سبتمبر 2010)

نونوس14 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *حلووووووووووووووة*
> *ميرسى ع النكتة*


ميرسى يا أحلى نونوس


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (17 سبتمبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> حلوه
> 
> شكرا ليكي


ميرسى ليك جدا ع مرورك


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (17 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


سعيدة جدا بمرورك و اتمنى مرورك فى كل المواضيع


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (17 سبتمبر 2010)

نداء الروح قال:


> *^_^*
> 
> *الله يخرب بيته محسن هذا .... *
> *تسلم يدكِ يا غالية *
> ...


ميرسى لك جدا ع مرورك الجميل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة جدا*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (23 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوة جدا*​


ميرسى لكى يا أحلى روكا ع مرورك و مشاركتك


----------



## مايكل زكريا (28 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة قوى​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مايكل زكريا قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة قوى​



ميرسى لك جدا ع مرورك و مشاركتك


----------

